# Shows on Holidays?



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Any thoughts of an LS show on a holiday weekend (more specifically Labor Day)? Would you consider attending? Should the show run all three days (Sat, Sun, Mon) or just two (Sat, Sun)?
Anyone know of any other shows on Labor Day weekend? 


Any comments, suggestions, pros or cons appreciated.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For vendors, this is not good as they spend a day or 2 traveling, a day for setup, then the show days and another day or 2 to travel home. 

Vendors like long weekends too!!!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The other thought would be these shows would compete with boating, camping, reunions, and the like. Plus heavy traffic loads in some areas?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not think it would work as to many folks have other activities they would rather do on long weekends. Later RJD


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

All those are valid points and ones I thought of, too. However, we are looking at the idea of having a show in conjunction with a steam tourist train's railfest. This will be a nationally advertised event. There may even be one or more special trains dedicated to the show attendees. They are expecting 20,000+ to come to the railfest. And they decided Labor Day weekend was going to be the best option for their railfest. The owner has been extremely successful in the tourist railroad business, and he likes LS stuff.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well you held that part back. A "show" in the public display sense might work then, vs. a "show" in the modeller/vendor sense.


----------

